
When the Office Is Like a Biohazard Lab - aikinai
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/07/business/coronavirus-offices-cdc-guidelines.html
======
joncrane
>And the open floor plans that had become hallmarks of the modern office are
going to be scrapped, with desks repositioned farther apart.

>“All of those amazing open spaces that we created?” Ms. Katsoudas said.
“We’re now going to have reconfigure them.”

I guess "amazing" is in the eye of the beholder. I hate open office plans.

